# Airport surge killer



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sitting at the airport eating dinner after I dropped off someone going to wherever. Enjoying my sit-down dinner I decided to see how the airport what's going. Looky there it's a $5 surge. So I turned on the machine picked up the $5 Surge and calmly sat there. I noticed that the next incoming flight was 20 minutes away. 5 minutes before that flight landed Uber sent three out of airport area rides to make sure that the surge was knocked off. This is very interesting

Sure enough the surge showed up again a little bit later and the flight wasn't for another 15-20 minutes. 5 minutes before the flight shows up three back-to-back non-airport pickups to knock the surge off.

Now I say that it's knocking them off on purpose because of the fact that these pickups are 15 20 25 minutes away. Then once the surge has been knocked off the airport start hitting with rides at base prices.

Just out of curiosity I had to do this one more time sure enough the surge shows up 20 minutes before the airplane lands, only to be knocked out 5 minutes before it lands by ridiculously crazy out of airport area pickups.

So not only now are you not getting the surge because they pull it away right before the airplane lands, they are also making sure you don't get any surge at the airport.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

So don't sit in the airport ques, park nearby and wait for a ping with surge that comes with it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> So don't sit in the airport ques, park nearby and wait for a ping with surge that comes with it.


I was eating dinner at wing Depot.... Our pig pen is in the parking lot of a shopping mall.

Our pig pen surges are only good for rides at the pig pen. No more dragging surges away from the pen.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I was eating dinner at wing Depot.... Our pig pen is in the parking lot of a shopping mall.
> 
> Our pig pen surges are only good for rides at the pig pen. No more dragging surges away from the pen.


What is the average trip length for your airport? I was not talking about taking sticky surge from the airport and leaving it to get a trip. A true surge will happen when you are not in the que but nearby and it will multiply. You need to become an expert of when your airport gets the heaviest amount of activity and try what I suggested.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Sitting at the airport eating dinner after I dropped off someone going to wherever. Enjoying my sit-down dinner I decided to see how the airport what's going. Looky there it's a $5 surge. So I turned on the machine picked up the $5 Surge and calmly sat there. I noticed that the next incoming flight was 20 minutes away. 5 minutes before that flight landed Uber sent three out of airport area rides to make sure that the surge was knocked off. This is very interesting
> 
> Sure enough the surge showed up again a little bit later and the flight wasn't for another 15-20 minutes. 5 minutes before the flight shows up three back-to-back non-airport pickups to knock the surge off.
> 
> ...


Just except those nonairport rides and cancel. You get to keep your surge.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> What is the average trip length for your airport? I was not talking about taking sticky surge from the airport and leaving it to get a trip. A true surge will happen when you are not in the que but nearby and it will multiply. You need to become an expert of when your airport gets the heaviest amount of activity and try what I suggested.












Nope.. Even that surge is airport only. You can have surge going in only. Once you leave the geo fence you loose all surge. 

Unless you drop off at the airport or a short ride from the pen to inside the unattainable area, you won't get a ping. 

Average drop off is maybe 17 miles.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 634185
> 
> 
> Nope.. Even that surge is airport only. You can have surge going in only. Once you leave the geo fence you loose all surge.
> ...



Wow there must have been a bunch of "bad ants" in the past for them to do that. What happens if you are just outside of the geo fence say just north of the approved waiting area?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Wow there must have been a bunch of "bad ants" in the past for them to do that. What happens if you are just outside of the geo fence say just north of the approved waiting area?


You don't get any airport rides unless the pen is empty. It's just normal anting at that point.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Sitting at the airport eating dinner after I dropped off someone going to wherever. Enjoying my sit-down dinner I decided to see how the airport what's going. Looky there it's a $5 surge. So I turned on the machine picked up the $5 Surge and calmly sat there. I noticed that the next incoming flight was 20 minutes away. 5 minutes before that flight landed Uber sent three out of airport area rides to make sure that the surge was knocked off. This is very interesting
> 
> Sure enough the surge showed up again a little bit later and the flight wasn't for another 15-20 minutes. 5 minutes before the flight shows up three back-to-back non-airport pickups to knock the surge off.
> 
> ...


Do what we do in my market - go get the surge, immediately leave the airport and go to a busy area. Run trips. Take the sticky surge with you. F the airport anyway LOL


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In phila the surge says airport only haha...


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> You don't get any airport rides unless the pen is empty. It's just normal anting at that point.


That is exactly what I mean. You have to learn when your airport surges the heaviest and be about ten miles away from it doing your normal anting. You will get multipliers if you can be at the right place at the right time. At my airport this trip would pay $40 plus the normal trip which would be about $20. This is max surge at my airport (they have it capped at 3x). This scenario only works if they are allowing multipliers in your market though.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> That is exactly what I mean. You have to learn when your airport surges the heaviest and be about ten miles away from it doing your normal anting. You will get multipliers if you can be at the right place at the right time. At my airport this trip would pay $40 plus the normal trip which would be about $20. This is max surge at my airport (they have it capped at 3x). This scenario only works if they are allowing multipliers in your market though.
> 
> View attachment 634228


Did I mention our airport is next to nothing. It's 15 miles from downtown... We are talking fields of nothing close.

They got it so locked up it squeaks.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

About the only thing you can do in that case it to ant like normal and be picky with which surge trips you accept from the airport. In my market $6 to $8 dollars are the only ones that multiply and make it worth chasing.


----------

